

Ask HN: Design for open source project - nyddle

Open source projects often lack good ui&#x2F;ux&#x2F;design.
Are designers interested in contributing to open source and where to find them?
======
vitovito
I think designers are interested in doing good, meaningful design work, and
some subset of designers are interested in/can afford to do unpaid volunteer
design work, which could include open source projects if the project was
pitched well and set up to accept design contributions:
[http://opensourcedesign.is/blogging_about/import-
designers/](http://opensourcedesign.is/blogging_about/import-designers/)

------
thegrif
I am interested in UX and design opportunities within open source projects.
Would be happy to talk, share my background, and see how I may be of service.
tom [a] thegrif [dot] net :-)

------
skram
This site was recently posted here on HN:
[http://beautifulopen.com/](http://beautifulopen.com/)

